# Anybody ship their wine to friends?



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 5, 2010)

While at Easter dinner yesterday my SIL, who works for a shipping company (not the brown one) said it was illegal to ship wine from a private person to another private person. It has to be done by a licensened dealer.
Anybody go ahead and send any bottles and take the chance. 
My oldest has said she want's some of my Skeeter Pee when it's finished.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 5, 2010)

go to all those shippers websites and you will see exactly what they say about wine....it is very informative

after that...start shipping *grape juice*


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2010)

Do not tell them what is in the package


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 5, 2010)

Julie said:


> Do not tell them what is in the package




The person who prints my labels says "Just don't tell me what's in the package and I won't have a problem shipping it."

I've not mailed any wine but we got on the subject after we discussed wine and got on the subject of sharing it with friends.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 5, 2010)

So how do you ship it to these wine competitions? I agree, ship "grape juice", but what about these comps?


----------



## deboard (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking of shipping some wine to a friend of mine in the military, stationed in Germany currently. Has anyone done this or know what the rules are?


----------



## TB1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I never shipped wine, but I have however shipped several bottles of fruit juice. It goes something like this. It has to be inside a liquid tight container with enough absorbent material to be able to absorb the amount of liquid in the bottle. after this is done I line a suitable box with a garbage bag and pack it in newspaper and tie the bag shut. So it has double barrier and double the absorbent material. the main reason if it does leak it wont leak onto the other parcels


----------



## Julie (Apr 5, 2010)

It is illegal to send alcohol by US Post Office. As far as UPS, FedEx, DHL it is company policy. As I have stated before do not state what you have in your package that you are shipping. It is not required to state what is in the package so why would you? Giving too much information just gets you into trouble, don't do it.

As far as shipping out of the country, that gets a little sticky. I send packages to my son in South Korea and you need to understand that there is a good chance of someone opening the package. Try to be general in your descriptions and state that it is a gift. If you ship oversees by UPS or Fedex, it becomes a little safer but you pay a huge price. You have a better chance of the package getting to its destination without being opened if you go through UPS or Fedex. A lot of the government postal services across the ocean are corrupt.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2010)

1st thing is you should not use the USPS as that is a Federal offense! Next I would never try to ship it out of the country, it will never make it and you might get in big troubke. I ship wine all the time using UPS and only lost 1 bottle one time out of probably 100 shipments and eventhen there was 4 bottles in that package. UPS opened it up when the 1 bottle broke.leaned up the mess and then sent the rest to the recipient and never said a word to me abut it.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information. 
My daughter said she had to have some of the Skeeter Pee and Strawberry when they are finished.
I figured if I couldn't work it out for a good ride on the bike, I would just ship it and like most of you have said, not say what is in it.
My nephew said that he sent some hard spirits to a friend once I believe some where in the middle east. They rebottled it in "mouth wash" bottles. The friends ended up with some of the best smelling breath around.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 7, 2010)

If all of us pick a day and time we could all run a relay system around the country. "We are the world"


----------

